# Problem with extra Kahr magazines in my pocket



## holymolar (Jan 22, 2011)

I've recently started carrying an extra Kahr P9 magazine in my left pocket. At the end of the day, 2 or 3 rounds have fallen out of the magazine and are loose in my pocket. I've tried several Kahr magazines but the same thing happens. I bought two Promag magazines for my Kahr and the rounds don't fall out in my pocket but I'm unhappy with the Promag's because they are unreliable and fail to feed or cause stovepipes when shooting. Has anyone else had these problems? I guess I'll have to get a magazine pouch. What pouches do you use for your Kahr P9's and PM9's.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is what I use for pocket mag carry.
Galco Pocket Magazine Carrier


----------

